# Puppy swallowed plastic water bottle cap



## jwilson1990j

My 4 month old Bichon Frise puppy swallowed a plastic water bottle cap sometime last night. I had a plastic water bottle in a sock as a toy for my puppy and I forgot to take the cap off and he swallowed it. (This morning, the cap was gone.)

What should i do?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Hiraeth

Call your vet. A large plastic water bottle cap may cause an intestinal blockage in a puppy that small.


----------



## jwilson1990j

He has not vomited so far. And he just pooped, but not a lot. He is currently eating lunch. Also, he is 10 pounds.

Any other suggestions?


----------



## LittleFr0g

Contact your vet. Asking for medical advice in lieu of seeking medical attention is prohibited by forum rules.


----------

